# Upper GI : scared



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Im scared to death to have the upper GI done ( where you drink the chalky white stuff) I'm just afraid the barium will make me sick to my stomach, and I am petrifies of throwing up. I'm also nervous in general about the whole procedure because I dont know what to expect. Can anyone tell me about their experiences? It would be a big help! my appointment is on the 9th of Jan.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Had that one yesterday. The barium is not overly tasty but it bearable. I was so hungry from the liquid diet and the prep, that I was willing to ingest.I drank the barium and they took an xray every 15 minutes for about an hour. Doc did one final aray putting pressure on my stomach. Told to go home and drink lots of fluids. Your stools will be white for about for a couple of days.I had some pretty good D the rest of the day so i would suggest stayig at home hear a toliet for the remainder. Seems to be one of the easier tests for IBS. Don't worry about it, just down the barium (oh rememebr to wipe your lips---I sat in the waiting area of the hosptial with chalk white lips for 1/2 and hour before I noticed). The stuff is probably about the tastiest of the fluids we ibsers will have to drink in the course of being diagnosed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

I think the worst part of the UGI was not being able to eat or drink. It's very important to follow that rule because if there is liquid in the stomach it won't coat well. they can see certain pills even in the x-ray ( I type x-ray reports for a living). You stand around in a gown freezing your hinder off until they decide you're humble enough...joking.Here's what'll happen. you're in a gown. the x-ray table is upright. You'll stand on the foot rest thingy and they bring the x-ray photo taker thingy around to the front of you, very close. They take a scout film with no barium to see what you look like normally and to look for any gross abnormality, includes chest, liver, kidneys, spleen, and spine. You are given a cup with a straw and midly flavored barium to drink. They take pictures right away after you drink. then they tilt the table back down with you either on or off...probably your choice and have you drink more barium while lying on your side. these are fluoroscopic films which take "moving" pictures. They are looking to see how your esophagus and stomach are moving. they are looking for strictures (pinched off), spasms, ulcers, masses, spasms, and deformities. Then they have you roll over several times to get all views of your small intestines. They do make you wait for a short time in between films to allow the barium to get to your small intestine. They can tell how fast your guts move to some degree, from this too. My barium had a mild vanilla flavor, and I was so desperate to eat that I was grateful. Some children will spit it on the radiologist, which is terribly funny! I was constipated for a day, then I felt the need to move my bowels a few times a day...yes its pale/white. then all was normal. The barium is not that bad to drink and you only have to take 5 or 6 big swigs. You may be able to sip it in smaller amounts to avoid vomiting. Oh yeah, when you are lying on your back, they'll ask you to "bear down" like you're trying to push out a baby...this is to check for reflux and hiatal hernia. Be careful when you stand up, I was dizzy from low blood sugar and low blood pressure and nearly collapsed! duh! Go into it laughing! You'll be ok! ~Susan


----------

